# Google- Pelvic congestion syndrome can be hard to diagnose - Baltimore Sun



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Pelvic congestion syndrome can be hard to diagnose**Baltimore Sun**...* and treatment is to first exclude other, more common causes of chronic pelvic pain, such as endometriosis, fibroids and pelvic *irritable bowel syndrome*. *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

